# ¿Como interpretar la potencia de un transformador?



## Worf (Ene 12, 2008)

Hola amigos, necesito ayuda. Los equipos italianos con los que trabajo vienen con la potencia del transformador expresada en VA. Necesito calcular a cuantos amperios equivale. 
Pongo un ejemplo; tengo ante mi un transformador cuyo primario es de 230VCA y los secundarios dan 17 y 25VCA con respecto al pin 0. Ahora bien la potencia en el primario dice "autotransformadorrmatore 117VA", y en la salida dice "transformadorrmatore 21VA"
Se que es muy básico pero me confunde.   
Saludos


----------



## jose villamil (Ene 12, 2008)

En cualquier transformador la potencia en VA es el producto del voltage nominal por la corriente maxima. La potencia es la misma visto en el primario o en el secundario o secundarios (se suman todos los VA de los secondarios) Si los quiere llavar a wats debe multiplicar el valor de los VA por el cos@ de la carga (factor de potencia).


----------



## Fogonazo (Ene 13, 2008)

¿ Leiste bien 117VA, no seran 117V (Sin la "A") ?

En un lugar te dice autotransformador y en otro transformador, podria ser un transformador con primario para 230/117 y secundario 0-17-25.

¡ Cuantas dudas !

No quemes nada, pero si lo haces disfrutalo !

Saludos


----------



## El nombre (Ene 13, 2008)

¿Se puede saber que haces escribiendo el dia de tu cumpleañito?
Tendrias que estar celebrandolo con unas titis o...

Este Fogonazo!


----------



## Fogonazo (Ene 13, 2008)

El nombre dijo:
			
		

> ¿Se puede saber que haces escribiendo el dia de tu cumpleañito?
> Tendrias que estar celebrandolo con unas titis o...
> 
> Este Fogonazo!




! Te estoy esperando para que traigas la cerveza ¡

! Hombre poco serio !

Como diria Confucio: "No jodamos con la cerveza"


----------



## Worf (Ene 13, 2008)

Hola Fogonazo,
Si, efectivamente dice 117VA.  Su alimentación es de 220VAC. Este Transformador usado en motorreductores para portones automáticos, permite ajustar el voltaje hacia el motor eléctrico cambiando la posición del fastón (conector) entre 4 diferentes pines del primario del transformador. ¿Quizas por eso dice "Autotransformador"?
Sigo con mi duda. Si aplico la formula P=V x I, en este caso y despejando me da un valor de 0,53 A, lo cual no es lógico para mi, en un equipo que puede mover portones de hasta 1200KG.

A la vez que escribo este mensaje estoy brindando con una copa de buen vino por tu cumpleaños y por todos los miembros de este interesante foro, SALUD!

Gracias a Jose Villamil por su precisa información.

P.D. Confucio nunca diria eso


----------



## beni (Ene 29, 2008)

El voltampere es la unidad de la potencia aparente en corriente eléctrica. En la corriente directa o continua es prácticamente igual a la potencia real pero en corriente alterna puede diferir dependiendo del factor de potencia.

Los voltamperes se obtienen del producto aritmético de la multiplicación del voltaje por la intensidad.

VA = VI

Donde:

VA es la potencia aparente expresada en Voltamperes

V es la tensión expresada en Volt

I es la intensidad de la corriente expresada en Amperes

Este valor se utiliza principalmente para determinar la capacidad de los equipos


----------



## Worf (Feb 3, 2008)

Gracias BENI, muy precisa tu orientación. Interesante lo de la diferencia en cuanto a directa o alterna.
Saludos


----------

